# Divi Little Bay - units and layout



## Gaozhen

Does anyone have a map that shows which units are where and which units have which layout? I've seen a photo with just building numbers, but we are considering renting or buying a week, and would like to know better which units are in which building. 

If someone just lists a rental (or eBay listing) of "unit XX" without a building number, other than emailing everyone is there a way to find out what building it is and what layout? E.g. is it a studio deluxe, a 1br 2 ba, or 1br 1ba, etc. Thanks!


----------



## Gaozhen

Found one, in case anyone needs:


----------



## SciTchr

*Location?*

We have a one bedroom sleeps 4. Anyone know which buildings we might land in? And what are the most desirable buildings? I see Casitas on the map. What are they? Thank you for any information.




Gaozhen said:


> Found one, in case anyone needs:


----------



## JudyS

I stayed at this resort for a few nights in 2008. It was a bit rundown then, but I think it's been renovated since. I loved how close it was to the beach. 

We booked a couple nights last-minute through RCI, and had to change rooms. We spent one night in a one-bedroom that overlooked deep water on Great Bay. That was maybe building B1, B2, or B3. 

We spent two nights in a studio that was right on the Little Bay beach. I suspect it was building A or B. 

This resort is on a steep hill. If you stay in one of the buildings near the Fort Amsterdam end, there are a lot of stairs to climb. Back in 2008, I was in pretty good health, but still found the climb up to the Infinity Pool (#17 on the map) to be pretty long.

Don't know what the Casitas are, sorry.


----------



## SciTchr

*Divi Little Bay*

Thanks for the reply, Judy.



JudyS said:


> I stayed at this resort for a few nights in 2008. It was a bit rundown then, but I think it's been renovated since. I loved how close it was to the beach.
> 
> We booked a couple nights last-minute through RCI, and had to change rooms. We spent one night in a one-bedroom that overlooked deep water on Great Bay. That was maybe building B1, B2, or B3.
> 
> We spent two nights in a studio that was right on the Little Bay beach. I suspect it was building A or B.
> 
> This resort is on a steep hill. If you stay in one of the buildings near the Fort Amsterdam end, there are a lot of stairs to climb. Back in 2008, I was in pretty good health, but still found the climb up to the Infinity Pool (#17 on the map) to be pretty long.
> 
> Don't know what the Casitas are, sorry.


----------



## Gaozhen

There is a Yahoo group for owners, and they have numerous images of the unit layouts. I joined the group since we are interested in buying resale there.

Here are the various layouts for the Casitas:












And a labeled photo:


----------



## SciTchr

*Thanks*

I appreciate the images for the Casitas. Appreciate your time. If we have a one bedroom would we be in a casita or one of the other buildings? Thanks.


----------



## Gaozhen

SciTchr said:


> I appreciate the images for the Casitas. Appreciate your time. If we have a one bedroom would we be in a casita or one of the other buildings? Thanks.



There are one bedroom Casitas and also one bedroom units in the other buildings. I have heard that exchanges are usually somewhat up the hill, but don't know for sure. We have considered either renting or buying in building A but think that similar floor plans are available in the other buildings.

Do you mind letting us know where you end up?


----------



## SciTchr

*Divi Litle Bay*

Sure, I will be happy to report back in early 2017. I won't forget.




Gaozhen said:


> There are one bedroom Casitas and also one bedroom units in the other buildings. I have heard that exchanges are usually somewhat up the hill, but don't know for sure. We have considered either renting or buying in building A but think that similar floor plans are available in the other buildings.
> 
> Do you mind letting us know where you end up?


----------



## Gaozhen

SciTchr said:


> Sure, I will be happy to report back in early 2017. I won't forget.



:hysterical:


----------



## SciTchr

*You watch...*

...I'll remember. 




Gaozhen said:


> :hysterical:


----------



## stmartinfan

We have done an internal Divi trade almost every year for the last 15 years for a 1 bedroom unit.  We've been assigned in almost all the buildings on the Great Bay side and most of the  ones along the Little Bay side past the SeaBreeze pool.  We've never been in the casitas or in building A right by the beach.  I'm sure it depends upon which units are available, but there are 1 bedrooms in almost all the buildings.  There are actually 2 types of 1 bedroom units...some with 1 bath and some with 2.  Love the resort and the spaciousness of the units.


----------



## SciTchr

*Divi Little Bay*

Thanks Stmartinfan. Good info. We have a 4/4 one bedroom with a full kitchen which has only one bathroom. I did notice there is also a one bedroom that has a partial kitchen. Maybe that is a casita. Anyway, we are looking forward to our stay. 

Where do you rent your car? I saw you can rent at the Bellaire next door. Is that recommended?

Thanks.



stmartinfan said:


> We have done an internal Divi trade almost every year for the last 15 years for a 1 bedroom unit.  We've been assigned in almost all the buildings on the Great Bay side and most of the  ones along the Little Bay side past the SeaBreeze pool.  We've never been in the casitas or in building A right by the beach.  I'm sure it depends upon which units are available, but there are 1 bedrooms in almost all the buildings.  There are actually 2 types of 1 bedroom units...some with 1 bath and some with 2.  Love the resort and the spaciousness of the units.


----------



## turkel

stmartinfan said:


> We have done an internal Divi trade almost every year for the last 15 years for a 1 bedroom unit.  We've been assigned in almost all the buildings on the Great Bay side and most of the  ones along the Little Bay side past the SeaBreeze pool.  We've never been in the casitas or in building A right by the beach.  I'm sure it depends upon which units are available, but there are 1 bedrooms in almost all the buildings.  There are actually 2 types of 1 bedroom units...some with 1 bath and some with 2.  Love the resort and the spaciousness of the units.



What week do you own and when what weeks have you traded back into. I saw a recent e bay ad that included a special assessment. Does the resort have a pending assessment.?
Any insight on the maintenance fees and costs associated with owning here?
We spent a day on the beach at divi last year loved the calm clear waters and location. Didn't see inside any of the units though. II sightings are not common either. Do you know if they ever sold every other year contracts? I have never seen an e bay listing here for every other year. Been searching since we returned home last year.


----------



## stmartinfan

SciTchr said:


> Where do you rent your car? I saw you can rent at the Bellaire next door. Is that recommended?
> 
> Thanks.



We have rented from Thrifty, which has an office at Divi and they were fine. That can be handy for a first timer, because you can take a taxi from the airport to the resort for your first trip, and then get your car at the resort.  

But we usually rent from one of the local companies.  There are many and frequent visitors have their favorites.  We've used Kenny's and Paradise.  Used Tropicana for many years but ended up with a really crummy car the last time and their manager, who was a great guy and gave us some special assistance, has left, so we haven't gone back there recently.  It's not unusual with a local company to get a slightly beat up car, but it's fine for the island because parking is crazy and the interiors get hard use with the beach going.  You'll rarely drive faster than 40 mph, and distances are short, so you don't want a big car.  

We've never used the Belair rental do can't comment on that one.


----------



## stmartinfan

turkel said:


> What week do you own and when what weeks have you traded back into. I saw a recent e bay ad that included a special assessment. Does the resort have a pending assessment.?
> Any insight on the maintenance fees and costs associated with owning here?
> 
> II sightings are not common either. Do you know if they ever sold every other year contracts? .



We own a week in May and have traded for Feb. or March weeks in Sxm and Aruba.  Our maintenance fee for a studio is $700.  For an internal trade you pay a $95 trading fee.  You also pay $400 if you trade up in season, which is what our trade is, and $400 if you trade up in size, such as studio to 1 bedroom.  ($800 to go from studio to 2 bedroom..although that's difficult because they have limited 2 bedrooms.). There is also an energy surcharge added at the resort and a resort fee.  Can't remember the exact amount of those, but if you call the Divi headquarters in NC, they could tell you. We don't pay for an RCI membership, though, because we don't use our unit for RCI trades.

Divi has been working on renovating all its units and we paid a special assessment about 8 years ago when they redid the units in our building.   Think I've heard that they are going to be working on building A now, but not positive about that...but it is possible that some units are being assessed for renovation now.  The resort is probably in the best shape it's been during the nearly 20 years we've owned there.  We bought just after the huge hurricane that damaged much of the resort and lots of properties on the island.  Divi has been working over time rebuilding their restaurant buildings and renovating units.

About 10 years ago Divi did a big push to get owners to convert units to RCI points, mostly I'm sure because they were charging another big fee to do so!  They were trying to sell this as an improved way to trade, in the same way that RCI was pushing points.  We didn't buy in because we weren't doing RCI trading, but lots of people did.  Points units had to reserve via RCI and could no longer do the internal trades.  

Now Divi's latest is to announce that they've become an II resort, and they've just given us a free year's membership in II.  But that just happened earlier this year, which is probably why there hasn't been mich inventory in II.  I also assume that the many people who bought into RCIPoints are locked into that program unless they personally opt out and give up the fee they paid for it.  

I don't know if they offer now or have offered every other year contracts. But there may be a few remaining "no mandatory fee" contracts around with a few years left to run, which are nice.  In its early days Divi sold their contract with the feature that you didn't have to pay a maintenance fee if you opted not to use your unit that year.  That worked fine until too many of their early owners got too old to travel every year but still held on to ther contracts.  They owners didn't have to release the weeks very early and so Divi had a hard time renting them out.  They no longer sell contracts like that but I occasionally see one for sale.  

By the way, Divi is RTU, so you own a contract for a certain number of years; ours is 40 with the right to accelerate any of the last ten years early if we want.


----------



## Egret1986

SciTchr said:


> *You watch...*
> 
> ...I'll remember.



I'm watching and interested in your report back, SciTchr.

You didn't forget did you?????


----------



## SciTchr

Here I am...a bit late...but here. We had two big back to back trips.

We were assigned a room in the B building very close to the reception area and on the Great Bay side of the peninsula. It was a beautiful, updated room but it was super windy on that side. We like to play cards every evening outside and it was way too windy. We asked to be moved, if possible, and they placed us in a room on the Little Bay side. Much calmer with a nice patio surrounded by vegetation. We were in D221 - not too far up the hill. This room had also been updated. We even had a stackable washer and dryer in the unit.

We really enjoyed this Divi resort. We had rented a car from Hertz and used it to go to Orient Beach and Friar's Beach for a few days. After those trips we decided to return the car and hang out at the resort. We had been on a Tradewinds Cruise Club catamaran trip for one week and had visited many places on St Martin on the boat, so we felt like just chilling at the resort since it was so nice.

Divi is a great resort. If we are ever in St Martin again, we would consider staying there once more.

Cheers!


----------



## dherring

Gaozhen said:


> There is a Yahoo group for owners, and they have numerous images of the unit layouts. I joined the group since we are interested in buying resale there.
> 
> Here are the various layouts for the Casitas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a labeled photo:


Any chance you have a copy of the floorplan for one of the 3 bedroom units in building c4? I am looking for unit 32s floorplan.


----------



## RNCollins

dherring said:


> Any chance you have a copy of the floorplan for one of the 3 bedroom units in building c4? I am looking for unit 32s floorplan.



Hello @dherring, it looks like unit 32 is a Casita. It is behind the new Pureocean pool.

This is the updated map of the resort:





I’m not sure how many 3 bedroom units there are at Divi Little Bay.  I have a bunch of pictures of the 3 Bedroom Penthouse but most of them are too large to post here. I also have pictures of most of the units, including the casitas. If you are interested you could PM me and I could send you the file.


----------



## nerodog

Stayed here a long time ago when it was just getting renovated. We loved the location and privacy. We had a beachfront 1br unit at the time.


----------

